# Link zum Forum bei aktuellen Meldungen



## Tschenger (24 November 2001)

Hallo Heiko,
ich weiß zwar nicht,ob das viel Aufwand ist,trotzdem möchte ich folgenden Vorschlag machen.
Ich hätte zu der Meldung auf der Starseite gerne einen Komentar zu den 0190 Dialern abgegeben,nun weiss ich nicht recht,wo ich posten soll.
Vielleicht wäre es machbar, bei den aktuellen Meldungen einen Link einzubauen,der mich direkt zu einer Forumliste führt.
Dann könnte ich dort einen entsprechenden Beitrag eintragen.
Ich werde nun den Beitrag unter Algemeines stellen.
Gruss
Tschenger


----------



## Heiko (24 November 2001)

Hallo!

Ich greife Deinen Vorschlag gerne auf. Ich werde ab sofort zu jedem relevanten News-Beitrag eine Diskussion hier im Forum beginnen.

Gute Idee IMHO. Wir werden dann sehen, ob es angenommen wird.


----------

